

Ask YC: Hosted App on AWS and Hardware Access - aitoehigie

After developing a web application, which is hosted using Amazon web services, I now want to add an SMS messaging feature to the web application, since i dont have access to the hardware i.e. using a GSM or GPRS Modem, how do i go about implementing the SMS feature? My target market is not the USA or Europe and i don't want to use email2sms. Any tips on what to do will be highly appreciated.
======
sanswork
Grab a spare machine and buy a gsm modem and use it in your house as a gateway
server for the sms messages then just have the amazon servers send the
requests there.

Or you could get a cheap colo spot and do the same but I've had trouble in the
past getting gsm modems to work in a server room/data center due to poor
signal though your mileage may vary and that might have been just bad luck on
my part.

